# Cheesey Co-op?



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Inspector came by, not as much to do as I had imagined. I need to add a bathroom, flushing toliet, irregardless of size of facility, concrete board walls, new light fixtures, drains, and rotate some doors around, aging room just needs a high quality filter but nothing special. I'm doing it by hand so it'll be awhile before opening but at least it's reasonable. (I just don't want to jump in with a load of debt and expensive new equipment).

Anyway, I was thinking of letting budding cheesemakers rent equipment use/time to make their own cheese to sell back home. And since we are req. to have a bathroom, I was going to make the attic of the barn a guest room, I'll have to look into liability issues and what-not but before I start asking the inspector and county on opening a co-op I was wondering about interest, ideas, suggestions, etc.? How many would be interested in a co-op?
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah that would be fun but am way to far away for that.


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish we had something like that around here for us! You have some great ideas I will have to remember for future use (hopefully!).


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Very cool idea . Make a b&b also...lots of folks with money who would love that stuff.


Patty


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
Guys thanks for the responses. I was thinking a B & B as well when the spare room wasn't in use. We are about 20 min from the city, off a busy paved road, and I have this thing about strength in numbers, plus I'll have to ask my inspector, but for those too far away, maybe something like come by and make cheese like a mad woman, then take back and sell in your area, see the market and dip your feet in before taking the plunge.

Megan


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ya know, they do weekend scrapbooking thingys where you go to a nice hotel or b&b and all you do is that for the whole weekend (not that I've ever been, but I have sisters who have). Anyhow, that sort of thing might have appeal even to people who might not have their own goats or cows who might just like a weekend out in the country doing the whole farm thing and learning how to make cheese they can take home and feed their family and friends (or use for gifts around the holidays).


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Stacey, I never knew that the scrapbookers do that. 
I do know of alot of families that just want to learn how to provide their dairy products for their family, or live off grid and more sustainable. And there's the group, who want to make homemade gifts for their family members, but I could see a family staying and getting hands on work, go home with gifts and knowledge to help their family. I just need to sit down and write a list of goals/focus/objectives. Cost wise, I know what my margins are, just physically, I go back and forth on what my limits are.  I know no more than 30 goats. :crazy

Irregardless, I need to build an aging room for my own use as I've grown to big for my mini fridges, and would like to build an efficient system. 
Lots of great ideas and suggestions though.
Thanks!
Megan


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

You could put bunk beds in that room I don't know what you'd do about them using the "loo" but you'd probably have to have a "light's out" time or they'd stay awake all night talking about cheeses..:biggrin


----------

